# Test your social intelligence



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right section to post, or if it's a duplicate thread, but anyway:

http://kgajos.eecs.harvard.edu/mite/

See how well you can read emotions through looking at eyes!

I'm pretty awful, I got 20/36.

Looking forward to see what results you guys get!


----------



## EGLJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Your score on this test was 24 out of 36. Below average


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

That was interesting, I got 29/36!


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

26 - apparently the average.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

*Your score on this test was 29 out of 36.*

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## Simon D (Jun 26, 2014)

31/36. What does that say about me. The ones I struggled with were the highly manicured/ plucked eyebrowed ones...botoxed expressionless droids.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

*Your score on this test was 29 out of 36.*

That was hard to do. I kept wishing I could zoom out to see their entire facial expression.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I did….really bad.


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

30/36, quite a surprise. Had to look up quite some words as I'm not a native speaker. 

I wonder what this result implies for my Asperger diagnosis. Ah well, that 'diagnosis' was done by an insensitive a**hole anyway.


----------



## Htki (Jul 10, 2014)

Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.

Didn't exactly know what some words meant.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

34/36

That's better than I had expected. After I had finished, I thought I my score would be in the 20s or so.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Your score on this test was 26 out of 36.

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.

Did not understand half of the words so just picked options I understood..


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope everyone is just taking the test once


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

26 out of 36 

I'm average. Better than I thought! :clap


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

32 out of 36

I'm actually a little shocked as to how well I did, felt like I guessed on many of them.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

My score was 30:
Thank you for participating!
Your score on this test was*30*out of 36. The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

I got 26 so I'm average. I really thought I would have got a muuuuch lower score.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

24/36.

I'm pretty good at reading people though for the most part in real life when I can see their faces. I don't really think it's possible to tell so surely just by looking at a persons eyes. Some of the images was of pretty bad quality too.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I got 31/36. As with lot of things, though, there's a bit of a difference between intelligence and competence. That said, I'm happy with the result and I was expecting somewhere around there. Interesting test, too, with the way they did the photographs themselves.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

15/36 

But I don't think it's fair that all those girls were either fantasizing or interested. I mean it should have given us some variety. I think most of them wanted it from the photograher. Also did anyone else see the resemblance to some british royals.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

28/36, not bad! Not great but whatever.

I'd better be good at recognizing facial expressions, I overanalyze them enough.


----------



## ufobaby11 (Jun 3, 2014)

pretty cool quiz. 30/36


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

I got 34 out of 36. I'm good at reading people, so I was not surprised. But I had to google a few words because I didn't know their meanings haha


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

28/36

I'm surprised I got above average, I felt I simply guessed on many.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Results

Your score on this test was 34 out of 36.


----------



## DrasticMeasures (Jul 22, 2014)

34/36 and had to google some of the words, I also think i took this test like a year ago maybe


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got 26/36. Most of the facial expressions were more or less the same, there were never any extremely strong emotions, which made it rather hard.

26/36 is apparently the average for an adult.


----------



## Awksss (Apr 14, 2014)

Your score on this test was 26 out of 36

Hey, I'm average
Not bad


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

*Your score on this test was 29 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## ronmexico (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a 28/36

Which is weird. Because a lot of people have accused me of Asperger's or Some other range of spectrum disorder(s). No one professional, and usually women when they are mad at me 

I thought it was interesting the thing was developed to help Austism study. It makes sense that the threshold would be lower than average, but not abnormally low for this to be the case. 28/36 makes me feel happy


----------



## bayshan (Jul 16, 2014)

Your score on this test was 35 out of 36.

I'm not suprised. With SAD i spend more time than most on worrying about what others expressions mean. Wouldn't it make sense that at age 40 I'd be pretty good at it by now?


----------



## Umbrella (Aug 15, 2013)

24/36, just a little below average.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

got 27. always reassuring to know you're boringly average


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

32. I wish it would say which ones I got wrong so I could analyse them and try to learn. Ah, well...


----------



## Selenium (May 7, 2013)

*Your score on this test was 31 out of 36.

*The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Only 19  (some of the words I didn't understand)


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

Your score on this test was 33 out of 36.

I suspected there was a bias in the test for more positive emotions so I used that as a tie breaker when I wasn't sure.

Also, I grew up on a farm around a lot of animals. I'm used to staring into eyes. Its still something I still do and it makes people uncomfortable.


----------



## karma87 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Your score on this test was 22 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.

that was really hard!


----------



## dsw67 (Jul 24, 2014)

Your score on this test was 32 out of 36.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

*Your score on this test was 32 out of 36.*

Such a wasted skill, if you ask me. I rarely meet people's eyes and when I do, interpreting their emotions is the last think on my mind.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

Above average. 30/36


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

32

I expected to be average or a little above. I'm good at reading people, but sometimes I tend to take things personally when I probably shouldn't, like if someone is irritated I feel like it's somehow my fault.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

29/36 = 80%


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Your score on this test was 30 out of 36


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Your score on this test was 26 out of 36.

There is more to this in real life than the low quality black and white still frames, centered around the eyes. I'm very good at reading what people are feeling..


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

28/36


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

30/36


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Aced it..36/36. Piece of cake.

Really got a 29/36


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Your score on this test was 26 out of 36.

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.

Surprising.


----------



## irandom97 (Jan 28, 2012)

that was so weird. got 21 outta 36. Meh.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

28/36


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

29.

Think I have done it before a while ago though.

Some of the questions I was 50/50 and am not convinced about how absolutely 'correct' some were. Got the feeling it was a 'most people think x is the correct answer' (and therefore this is 'correct') type deal. Almost all I had to answer by eliminating the ones it wasn't (very few I actually though 'yeh this is x' without reading the options).


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for participating!
*Your score on this test was 22 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36. 
_Note that your screen, ambient light, and other factors might have impacted your result. Also, because all the images used in this study were of Caucasians (i.e., white people), your exposure to Caucasian faces might also have affected your score._


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

30 out of 36. 
I found it easier to read the females faces. I'm a native english speaker and I had to look up some of the words also.


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

26 out of 36.....some of these were really tricky.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Your score on this test was 30 out of 36.*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

31/36

It's interesting to see so many get 30 to 32 out of the 36 being the most common, not that I kept count.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

30/36. And I was totally guessing. Most of them looked the same to me,


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> It's interesting to see so many get 30 to 32 out of the 36 being the most common, not that I kept count.


It is interesting, isn't it, that most people on this site are scoring at or above the average. Accurately reading physical and social cues isn't exactly a strong point of people with anxiety.

I'm thinking that at least half of the answers were considered "correct".


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

19/36


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

*Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36

Hey not bad! The test was hard for me, though. I had to really think about it and sometimes it didn't look like any of the choices offered so I did a process of elimination.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

*25/36*, just under average.

Average of all posts (including mine) ~= 28


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

*Your score on this test was 24 out of 36.

*Meh.. Below average. I had to look up a lot of words I never heard before like "aghast" or "flustered". My English is bad :blank


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

27


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

29/36. In all honesty, I'm not surprised. I've never had a problem reading social queues or people's face or emotions. My problems are more being overly shy, afraid of rejection, and fear of change.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I took this test and scored slightly above average once, and that just confused me. I think that my anxiety might keep me from practicing the social skills I know are appropriate for a given situation. I wish I could just control my fear. It holds me back in life so much


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

24/26

I must suck :D


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got 32 points! :yay I think I'm good at reading expressions of other people.

*Results*








Thank you for participating!
*Your score on this test was 32 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36. 
_Note that your screen, ambient light, and other factors might have impacted your result. Also, because all the images used in this study were of Caucasians (i.e., white people), your exposure to Caucasian faces might also have affected your score._


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Your score on this test was 31 out of 36.
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.

If it was't for the suggestions I would be like 1 out of 36. I didn't know what I was loooking at 99% of the time.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

25


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

I got 16/36, really didn't think I was that bad. Although for many of the faces the word I would have instinctively described them with wasn't even on the list.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I got 25 out of 36, just below average. I guess it's ok given the fact that i have never been so good on reading body language or faces


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

I did an experiment. my conclusion, they are only counting 1 right answer for each picture.
I did the test 4x. first time only selected the first ans, second time second ans etc. I got scores of 10,11,9, & 6 which sum up to 36. if there was more than one right answer per picture, the sum would have been higher.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

28/36. Not as bad as I thought!


----------



## Uncomfortably Smiling (Jul 23, 2013)

I got 25. I found it very hard to read the expressions.


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

6/36
I don't look at peoples faces. It triggers more stress and hinders decision making, adding difficulty to conversations.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm surprised I got a 33/36 score on a test about facial recognition, especially considering how little I socialize these days.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

27/36. Sadly, had to look up a few words there, my vocabulary is clearly lacking.

Bit hard to tell sometimes when you only have a very grainy shot of the eyes and several of the options are quite similar.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

30/36! Not sure what I was expecting though. I feel like I should've done better.


----------



## DanaHolgorsen (Jul 30, 2014)

26/36. I'm 100% average (average is 26/36).


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a theory on why people with SA can get high scores. Its not like we can't read expressions and understand them, we can under ideal circumstances. its just that during a conversation we are so mentally locked up we can't process that information, just like we are struggling for something to say. I'd like to see MRI images for various personality types and how their brains light up during conversations with other people.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.


I think most of the wrong ones where picking the sexy female eyes as flirtatious every time


----------



## mrebel (Jul 31, 2014)

I got 31/36. Pretty interesting test. Thanks for posting it.

I do believe I'm a bit above average when it comes to recognizing what others are feeling. But as others have said, many times we get too nervous in the middle of a social interaction to function properly.


----------



## collegeboy84 (Mar 3, 2012)

30 out of 36! Wooohoooooo.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

23/36 I thought I would of got bellow average


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

24 of 36, but that doesn't strictly surprise me.


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

I got 27/36 although I had to look up some of the words. I wonder if not looking them up would affect my score...hmmm but I only did look it up when I thought the other three choices were not correct. I think it takes more than reading eyes to know how a person is feeling. The mouth should be included too, 'cause sometimes someone can "make the same eyes" I guess you can say but can form their mouth in a couple different ways. 
Like D; vs );


----------



## bajanon (Jul 31, 2014)

25/36.

Sometimes it felt like I was guessing though, so I don't know if the result truly reflects your ability to read facial expressions.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

30/36

Some of those eyes were sexy, I'd like to know who they belong to...


----------



## Nido (Dec 17, 2013)

*Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.

* 
Average score !

Now if i could only be an average person :blank








... And not me


----------



## Anon228 (Jul 2, 2014)

27/36. A bit better than I was expecting. It was a bit easier considering most of the crops had the eyebrows included.


----------



## kwrwade (Aug 11, 2012)

26 out of 36 -- the average.


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

*Results*








Thank you for participating!
*Your score on this test was 24 out of 36.*
The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I thought too hard on the test, but nonetheless, I tried. LOL


----------



## ColdPanda (Aug 1, 2014)

25/36


----------



## Dreavin (Sep 30, 2013)

22/36

Honestly though, I feel like I just guesses a lot of them without really knowing what it was.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

30/36


----------



## Beemo (Aug 2, 2014)

23/36

I'd say that's about right for me. I don't think I'm terrible at reading people'd emotions but definitely not good either.


----------



## Young Cat Lady (Jul 21, 2014)

24/36

For the peeps who got low scores I wouldn't feel bad. Some of the choices just did not match the eyes to me.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

I got 30 out of 36... scored higher than I thought I would


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I got 14 out of 36.

I didn't try hard enough or my social intelligence really is that poor. To be honest, I don't think just looking at someones eye qualifies as a fair social intelligence test. More test should be done.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 17, 2014)

26/36. I'll admit, it's better than I expected.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

32. Haven't got assburgers then.


----------



## jen96 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got 27 out of 36. Better than I expected.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

30/36

I was confident of what I thought on less than half of them, too many looked the same as far as the expression.


----------



## Sharwyn (Aug 3, 2014)

28/36. 
Both better than I expected, and not as good as I expected.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

29 out of 36.

I got most of those right through process of elimination...because I don't think I'd be able to identify half of them through pure guessing. Wonder if the test was meant to work that way.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

28/36


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

31/36
And I need to increase my vocabulary, it would seem :lol


----------



## kyle93 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Your score on this test was 22 out of 36.*


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

17/36


----------



## pinktulip2k (Aug 7, 2014)

My score on this test was 23 out of 36. Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

18 out of 36.............. meh


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

26/36. ^_^


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

Your score on this test was 26 out of 36.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

16/36.
Terrible Result, but (luckily) wasn't as bad as I expected. I'm not very good at reading faces, or reading any social gestures or cues altogether.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

Your score on this test was 28 out of 36.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

*Your score on this test was 28 out of 36.*


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm average, and I'm shocked. I always feel like I can't read people well. Well, that's my real world experience: I'm rather poor at reading people.

What surprised me even more than my score was how quickly I was able to make my selection. I didn't ponder any, and figure for almost all of the questions I chose my selection within a second of reading all of the choices. I think I went through the test within 2 minutes, and scored that well - totally shocked!


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

29 out of 36


----------



## sugarcookiekate (Aug 10, 2013)

26/36. Totally average.


----------



## Recovering Recluse (Aug 3, 2014)

*



Your score on this test was 31 out of 36.​

Click to expand...

*Not super-surprising. Many years ago I had some brief training in reading people, figuring it would be a helpful skill in the business and dating worlds. Unfortunately, these emotions only serve as cues. They can tell you a lady's uncomfortable, but not whether it's their shoes, the bar you're in, or you. Plus, it's very awkward when you know they're uncomfortable but they deny it or won't reveal why.​


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

26/36! I did pretty well, I guess.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

35/36 o_0... Exceedingly better than I anticipated, considering how ****e I am at actual social interaction...

I suppose being artistically inclined helps...?


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

32 out of 36. Interesting.


----------



## jimmynickels (Sep 17, 2010)

I got a 28/36 but I feel like i guessed almost every question.


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Damn, I thought I was good at human reading... seems like not, pretty hard and tricky test .

Your score on this test was *25* out of 36.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

23/36

But really, I got annoyed after going through 17 faces so I "rushed" through the rest. Boo


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

*26 out of 36*

The average :3 I did a lot better then I believed I would.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

31/36 But I am highly doubtful that those people whose eyes were photographed had any of those emotions while being photographed. I mean, would you pose for a eyes-photo when you are terrified?


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

25 out of 36


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

19/36 *blush* interesting test, but how does the maker of that know what all those people were thinking? Surely the "right" answer is based on what the creators think....or am I totally missing the point? lol


----------



## Happy Boy (Jan 26, 2013)

27,

Is it just me or did all the women look more or less the same?


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

*30*/36


----------



## derhhn (Aug 16, 2014)

33/36 interesting


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

29/36.


----------



## BlackHoodie (Jul 24, 2014)

31/36. Probably going to sound cocky, but I kinda had a feeling I'd do well. People always say I'm good at observing and reading people. But I always thought that was their way of saying "You're shy and don't engage in conversations" lol


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I got 17 lol I'm kind of bad


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

27/36, so about average. 

I like it better when I'm able to see the entire body language picture. Arms, hands, mouth, legs, etc. Maybe eyes are scientifically the best way to read emotions, but I tend to look at the body as a whole more than I do the eyes specifically.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

26/36 I just got lazy to look up all the words and chose some answers from among the words I know. I could have done slightly better if English were my native language. The result is still good though because I always think I am sort of autistic which should make it hard to understand other people's feelings.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I got 30/36, feel like I should've got all of them dangit


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

Your score on this test was 33 out of 36.

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.

Did better than I thought I would.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

"Your score on this test was 24 out of 36.

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36."

I was so close to being average! :lol


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

Your score on this test was 31 out of 36.

The average result for adult population is 26 out of 36.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Your score on this test was 34 out of 36. I'm also not that surprised. I thin I'm pretty intuitive


----------



## AnxietyOrange (Aug 16, 2014)

Perfect score!

Okay, I'm lying. I got a 28. 

Not to be critical here, but I'm surprised that those students from Harvard spell "skeptical" with a "c."


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

31/36 ^yeah i was like wtf when I saw that too


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.

Kinda surprised since I have aspergers..?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

25, however i didn't understand a few words.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

Couldn't do that damn test for some reason, but on similar ones I've done I usually get above average. Still, in real life I have great difficulties reading people. I find these tests to be somewhat unrealistic. On these tests you can carefully study the eyes and you also have four words to point you in the right direction. You can usually eliminate two of them pretty easily, and then it's a whole lot easier. 

In real life however, you have only fractions of a second to catch these expressions, and guessing what emotion the person is expressing has to be done entirely on your own. That makes it sooo much harder to do in real life.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

34/36


----------



## Koalacrockie (Jul 14, 2014)

30/36


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I got 25/36. Not bad!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

*"Your score on this test was 31 out of 36" *do i win a prize?


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> *"Your score on this test was 31 out of 36" *do i win a prize?


Congratulations! You win... The Burj Khalifa.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Your score on this test was 30 out of 36.

I found some harder than others so am a little surprised I got so high but pleased


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

hahaha... 
*
Your score on this test was 20 out of 36.

*Well this explains a lot...


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

Ive taken this test similar before and got a perfect score. There was a whole website full of tests like this but I dunno where it went. I believe it was sponsored by the BBC if someone wants to try to find it...

I got 27 on this one... The test I took before, everyone was looking AT the camera, they were in color, and they were actually bright enough to see their eyes... Not to mention I had to use google to figure out what 25% of the words meant. 

If you scored low on this in other words, don't feel bad, so did I and I've scored perfect on other tests similar to this one.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

I got 27 I'm shocked


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Your score on this test was 23 out of 36.

I honestly thought I would do worse than this. I basically just went with my gut for all of them.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

31 out of 36. It's nice to know I have above average social intelligence, but I'm still going to doubt myself.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Your score on this test was 29 out of 36.*

Meh...


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

26/36

I thought my score would be like in the 10's to tell you the truth.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

29/36

I'm shocked.


----------



## Tj1989 (Oct 8, 2014)

27 out of 36.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

30 out of 36. I got a B.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I got a 23. Not really surprising I guess considering I tend to avoid eye contact. That's something I really want to work on.


----------



## DrRobloxian (Sep 15, 2014)

*Your score on this test was 22 out of 36.

:/
*


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

21/36 ! got no idea about caucasians


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Strange how a few months after taking this I took the exact same test in my lab session. Wish I could have known what was going through everyone's minds when they saw a socially defunct person get an abnormally high score.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

36/36


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Your score on this test was 32 out of 36.

This surprised me, I thought I would do much worse on this.


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

31, expected worse


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

27 but I'm curious how whoever made this quiz is a 100% sure these emotions are correct. How do we know exactly what those people may be feeling? and perhaps they are acting most of the time? Still it would seem most of us are above the average.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

21/36


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got 24. Below average, not bad by my standards


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I got 26. So hard to tell from only eyes and a lot of the images were shady or grainy. I had real trouble on the older people because they always looked tired/worn out. I couldn't read them without the rest of the face there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

28/36

I didn't get some of those, like how they could even be anything. One was definitely the eyes from a campaign shot of Claudia Schiffer. She looked neither agitated nor contemplative... she just looked like she was selling Guess jeans. But I guess if 26 is average then I did okay. Some were Keanu Reeves. If it's actors then it can be hard to tell since it's not a genuine emotional reaction on their part.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

35/36 A lot better than I thought. But some were really difficult.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Your score on this test was 34 out of 36.


----------



## benduggan (Oct 30, 2013)

26/36 ...felt like I was guessing for a lot of them though


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Your score on this test was 19 out of 36.*

I blame my lack of white genetics.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

32/36. I thought I'd do worst, honestly


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Your score is 26 out of 36.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got 31/36. 26 is the average, and, being 16 y/o, my score would be perceived as excellent.

"The average score is 26. But we found that not everyone does the same on this test:

Women, on average, score half a point higher than men.
Young people under 18 score substantially lower than adults."

I'm a 16 y/o [male]. It's also rather ironic considering the fact that I see myself as completely socially incompetent. The majority of these questions are not hard at all. It's simply a matter of eliminating the obvious wrong answers.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I got 14 out of 36.
I don't get how you can see emotions with nothing to go off of but their eyes.It just looks like their squinting or looking side ways.This test is just silly,you need more than just the eyes to go off of.


----------



## shyelf (Oct 24, 2014)

I got 27/36, not too bad! I was expecting much worse, lol.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

25/36


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

16/36. I know I'm bad at it.


----------



## waterdude125 (Nov 3, 2014)

27/36

I did well! A bit above average lol


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

30/36! Hooray!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

darkhoboelf said:


> I got 14 out of 36.
> I don't get how you can see emotions with nothing to go off of but their eyes.It just looks like their squinting or looking side ways.This test is just silly,you need more than just the eyes to go off of.


Kinda have to agree, i got 32 tho which cements my belief that i'm good at social cues :clap

but yeah i definitely used the other parts of the face to guage their epression (part of the nose, cheekbones, eyebrows.......)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't need to take it to know i already have a low score.


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

i got 24 out of 36


----------



## Passchendaele (Oct 7, 2014)

32 out of 36


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Very interesting test. I got 30/36.

Can you make this into a poll so we can see the distribution for SA people?


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

24/36 boo.


----------



## Marflaxen (Aug 20, 2012)

I scored 26 which is average.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

21 out of 36. I feel like I went back to college while taking it :lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

34/36. I'm not really surprised. I feel like I'm pretty good at picking up peoples emotions or how they feel through their eyes or body language. I had more trouble even understanding what some of the words meant.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

25 out of 36, which is actually better than I thought, as it seemed as though I was guessing on most of them.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Guessed 23...


----------



## Danny88 (Jul 14, 2013)

I got 18/36 lol


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

27/36
average social intelligence...according to an online test...that has you looking at nothing but eyes on each question!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

21/36


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

30/36

Not bad.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Your score is 27 out of 36.* I thought I'd get lower than that.

It's interesting they say women are basically better at it than men, but scrolling through here, a lot of the men have done better then the women. Strange.

Would be interesting to have a poll to see where the men/women/other and our ages stand against this test.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Your score is 4 out of 36


----------



## BeautifulSilence (Nov 18, 2014)

35/36


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

27/36


----------



## Transparency (Oct 9, 2014)

32/36


----------



## SocialAnxietyIsKillingMe (Dec 2, 2014)

27 out of 36 :shock 
kwl


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Your score is 27 out of 36

it's no fun being average


----------



## Byotec (Oct 3, 2014)

28/36
Slightly above average


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

26/36 ... I'm pleased with that I thought I'd do worse haha


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

23/36
Not surprised. I suck at everything.


----------



## mufsi (Oct 5, 2014)

29/36


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I got 33/36. It's funny considering the statistical factors are all against me being under 18, male, and socially retarded in practice. Idk. Maybe I'm not as stupid as I think I am.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

"Your score is 32 out of 36" - I'm surprised


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

30/36, expected way worse lol


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

30 out of 36

Average was 26 so I did well but I thought a lot of it was vague and not applicable. I got lucky.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

25/36, I'm surprised I got that high since I'm afraid to look people in the eye


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

31/36


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

28/36


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

I got 24 out of 36. I did better that I thought. I thought I would get high 10s or a lower 20s. I don't understand facial expressions that much so.


----------



## CGI (Mar 30, 2015)

I done this test a few days ago, but was too ashamed of my results to post them and had yet to introduce myself, that being said I am feeling emboldened by posting my first topic, here we go.
I scored 9 out of 36, I wished it told you what they was supposed to signify after the test they just all looked like they were scowling xS


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

22 out of 36, i'm very suprised i felt like the test was very hard.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I gave up at 6. I don't make eye contact. The only expressions I know are from watching tv. I pick up on body language and voice inflection. Most of the time I can tell you exactly what someone is feeling at a given moment I am around them. Often I get impressions of opinion and thought without knowing at all why. I might glance to someone's face then to try and determine their emotions a bit better but still rarely making eye contact. It's not a requirement to understanding social situations.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i got 31/36


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

26. If they showed the body posture / language too or the whole face I would have gotten must higher.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

26, did better than I thought.



CGI said:


> I done this test a few days ago, but was too ashamed of my results to post them and had yet to introduce myself, that being said I am feeling emboldened by posting my first topic, here we go.
> I scored 9 out of 36, I wished it told you what they was supposed to signify after the test they just all looked like they were scowling xS


Did you read this part after the test:



> Should you worry if you got a low score?
> 
> No. Your screen lighting level, mood, fatigue and many other factors might have affected your score. The results of this test are useful when you average them across many people, but they are *likely to be inaccurate for any individual person.*


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

22/36. Not surprised...


----------



## Deep Sea (Oct 11, 2014)

31/36! Much better than I was expecting.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

26/36


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

29, whoo hoo! Above average! I'm curious to know how I did on the female eyes vs the male eyes though.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Htki said:


> Your score on this test was 27 out of 36.
> 
> Didn't exactly know what some words meant.


same here


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

29 out of 36


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

I was finally able to do this test. I think my old browser was just too old. 33/36. Too bad you can't see wich ones you missed.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

31 out of 36. Not bad.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

28/36.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

29/36


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

28/36
Even though it's slightly above average, I still feel like I failed something.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

23 out of 36.
Though I didn't understand some words like "aghast" for example and you saw that quite a lot.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

28/36


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

25 out of 36 - one below average.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Surprisingly 34/36. I think it might also correlate if you are a good multiple choice test taker.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

30/36


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

27/36 - meh.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

33/36


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

26/36


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

19, I don't normally make eye contact with people. I use other clues.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

28/36


----------



## White Iris (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow, I was genuinely confused and even got a little anxious while taking this because I heard people with BPD (which I'm NOT officially diagnosed as having, but I feel I at least have some BPD-tendencies) tend to NOT really get facial expressions, or rather - read too deeply into them, especially negative emotions, but I scored a 30 so that was surprisingly high! LOL


----------



## White Iris (Sep 26, 2015)

^^^ Clarifying that by "genuinely confused" I meant mainly because the images were in black/white and a bit hard to see (especially since I keep my laptop on the lowest brightness setting because I have really sensitive eyes). So I was really squinting with each photo to see what expression I could discern.


----------



## White Iris (Sep 26, 2015)

Simon D said:


> 31/36. What does that say about me. The ones I struggled with were the highly manicured/ plucked eyebrowed ones...botoxed expressionless droids.


This is funny because after selecting 'flirtatious' (and similar words) to describe these images, I went, "Wait a second. Are these ACTUALLY flirtatious images or is it just the eyebrows and makeup having that effect. LOL).

But that epiphany came way too late for me so maybe those were some of the images I got wrong.


----------



## AllyBally (Aug 23, 2015)

30/36


----------



## chaosinfyrno (Jan 4, 2015)

29/36


----------



## uniclover (Sep 22, 2015)

27/36
wanted higher but being average is enough


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

34! Mwaha!


----------

